# Udder opinions



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, so Ruby kidded with twin bucklings and we are trying to decide if her udder is nice enough to sell them as bucks or if they need to be given the big green cheerio. What do you guys think?

These pics are of her about 4 wks fresh with 15 hrs of milk in her udder.

Her dam is MCH Little Rascals Emerald *D and her sire is Piddlin Acres BZ Cowboy Boots.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are pics of her bucklings, this first one is Tinman:

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak ... 1701_n.jpg

This one is Wizard:
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak ... 6523_n.jpg


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

From what I can tell of her udder from the pics >warning, I am not a pro<,
I would buy a buck from you!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: 
Very nice and high, very wide, and those teats!! :drool: 
What are the kids' pedigrees? Did you breed her to a buck who's dam is proven?
 I personally think you should keep them as bucks--- from what I can see, she has a LOT goin' for her there. :thumbsup:


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Oops, forgot to mention, she was bred to my buck, Piddlin Acres BD Whata Beau. His dam is Piddlin Acres BZ Whata Diva. She is not a finished champion, yet, but has great conformation and a lovely, well attached udder.

You can see pics of her on the Piddlin Acre's site here:

http://www.piddlinacres.com/milkers.htm

Ruby's dam, Emerald, is on that page as well, closer to the top. Ruby's sire, Cowboy Boots was sold, but you can see pics of him under Reference Bucks at the bottom of this page:

http://www.piddlinacres.com/bucks.htm

This is a pic of my buck, Beau...not a great pic since he is not clipped and was being uncooperative and kept tucking his butt in because I had him cornered in the pen:

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak ... 8146_n.jpg


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I would buy a buckling from that doe in a heartbeat if I could afford it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:wink: Same here! I am by far no expert but I can see that she would DEFINATELY improve teat size and medial as well as rear with my doe Binkeys udder...A buck from her would be great for doing that!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Very porportional, strong medial, good teat placement/teat porportion, very balanced, fantastic rear udder attachment (love that escutcheon on her), good fore udder, texture looks nice from the photo alone, looks very promising...One of the better nigerian mammaries I've seen. I would deffinately sell bucklings out of her for her mammary alone. :thumb:


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

This is the only halfway decent body pic I have of her right now. This is her when she was a tiny little yearling, still not fully mature:

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak ... 9706_n.jpg

Will be clipping her soon for Spring shows, so will have some better pics then. She has definitely matured nicely since that pic was taken, she's gotten nice and wide, still level on the topline. She's not terribly long, but is proportional for her height. I am hoping that crossing her with my buck, Beau, adds some length to her kids. So far Beau has been passing along his length very well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice! I would try selling as bucks and if not then you can always wether them.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see her in person, when I pick up Pepper and her daughter. Maybe I can get hubby to take me to some shows too!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

:shades: WOW that is a nice udder. i would definitely try to sell them as bucks... there are plenty of herds out there who could use that kind of improvement! Gorgeous medial and rear height.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I really love almost everything about her udder. Only thing I'd really change would be to make for smoother blending and more extension in the fore. . . looks like she may have a pocket. Other than that, GORGEOUS udder! I would definitely buy a buck from her to use on does w/ good fore udders.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah, she is shelfing a little at the front in these pics, but she does not have deep pockets, just a little shelf when the udder is packed full like it is in these pics. I was aiming for about 15 hrs of milk, and she is nursing a set of twins plus she lets one of the other does' big buck kid nurse as well AND I milk her once a day so she had a LOT of milk in there when the pics were taken.

I am going to go ahead and post her boys for sale, they are up in the For Sale section now if anyone is interested in pics.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I am by no means an expert. But I have to say that I think she has a gorgeous udder.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,
very nice rear udder, super in fact! Love the width, medial strength, love the teat size and placement. I agree with Olivia though that she could use a smoother blend and greater foreudder extension... but wow, she's very nice, and I wouldn't flinch at all about selling boys as bucks. I've been "buck hunting" for a year now and have reviewed HUNDREDS of bucks who came from good farms and half of them didn't have udders that nice behind them. So I think you should do very well with bucks from her.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

rear udder and medial is great, teats are pretty nice. Is she a FF?? if so then i say no way.. because udders can change drastically with a freshening, especially the second.. I had a doe with a great FF udder, and her second FF udder was nowhere near as nice. and i agree it loos as though she may have a fore udder pocket. I say its better to be safe than sorry, a buck kid that turns out to be a flop can really hurt your name as a breeder


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, she is a second freshener, and there is not really much of a pocket at the front. Her udder is completely full in these pics so she has a little shelf there, but when she is at about 12 hrs or so of milk that disappears completely. 

I have seen does at shows with their udders looking like that and thought it was a bad thing...but then the same does have multiple show wins behind them and I heard the breeders complain that their does were "shelving like crazy today," so I wonder if this is something that does will do sometimes when they are really full and not at others (sort of like how they will sometimes not bag up for a show)???

Or, is it just a structural issue that is mild enough that it just doesn't show until they are REALLY full?

Really curious about this as I have seen pics of does with bad pockets and it looks different to me than the "shelf" that you sometimes see.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have some.. i will scrounge


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

this is one doe whom i had from first to third freshening


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my lamancha 1st and second fresh, a2 different nigerian does first fresh


----------

